

Ask HN: Would you pay for an online practice interview? - vitalyny

I like coding, have been doing it for 10+ years now. Looking for some side income.<p>When switching jobs, it&#x27;s always a good idea to refresh some basic stuff and be prepared for typical .NET&#x2F;Ruby&#x2F;JavaScript&#x2F;etc questions. Would you pay for such service?
======
jqm
And, would a company pay to conduct a bunch of fake interviews?

~~~
vitalyny
Not sure what you mean

~~~
jqm
Companies, particularly those starting out, might pay to get practice giving
interviews (or help refine what they are looking for and how they can best
find it).

Maybe the two could be paired up?

Just throwing out ideas here... slap them if you want to.

~~~
vitalyny
Actually, this might not be a bad idea. I know devs don't like speaking to HR
because of the questions they ask and how they look at the resume (match
buzzwords etc). It might make sense to train HRs to be a little bit more
technical. Thank you!

